# Autosleeper Trophy Value?



## b16duv

Hi all,

My mate is looking at a 1994 AS Trophy VW 2.5 5 cylinder. It has 54000 miles on clock and 2 owners, current one did 50,000 miles.

Does anyone have info on values for these vans, and any problems he should look for, both on the VW bit and the conversion. 

He is intending to use it as his only vehicle - would it be suitable (going to shops, visiting friends, as well as holidays)

Thanks in anticipation

David

Ps he has described it as being in good condition.....


----------



## Medallionman

A friend ran 5 AS VW Tridents and Troopers (not Trophy's sorry) for a few years as a hire fleet. He swears by them and wouldn't entertain anything else in that sector. Build quality is of a high standard. Autosleepers parts dept. are very helpful and knowledgeable. They keep spares for a relatively long time.
VW bit is reliable and solid, very long lasting bodywork/chassis unlike some other vans! Make sure that at that mileage it has had the cambelt done. Relatively expensive labour cost and not all non-VW garages want to do it.
2.5 TDI is a great engine, had one in my AS Medallion. I only had one problem - brake vacuum pump needed replacing at 70,000 miles (expensive at about £250 for the part if I remember). (Symptom: brake pedal needed excesssive force at low revs, eg. 'coasting' downhill)
Brian


----------



## maddie

Hi autosleepers keep there price well but on a 94 I would be looking at anywhere from 6 k / 8 k to some dealers in la la land asking 14 k :lol: 
terry


----------



## b16duv

Thanks guys, I'll pass the info on.

David


----------



## jodil

We ran a 1994 Trophy for about 4 years and found it to be a great camper, although the passenger-side, single bed was a bit awkward to make up. Ours was a 2.0 L petrol and returned about 24 mpg. 
We ran it as an 'only vehicle' and generally did not find this a problem. Of course you cannot park in multi-story carparks!
We toured Scotland, parts of France, Italy, Holland and Spain - all with no problems.
We found the AutoSleeper conversion to be very good and had no faults in the four years - and we had bought second hand.
If the layout etc. suits your friend then I would have no qualms in recommending it.
Cattwg


----------



## b16duv

*AS Trophy VW T4*

Hi all,

Great news! My mate has just bought the VW T4 that he was looking at - for less than he was expecting to pay! He is really delighted.

I guess that he will probably sign up here in due course and plague us all with endless questions - so be gentle with him!

David


----------

